# TUGBOAT Forager



## henry62

Hi People am doing family research and was wondering if anybody could help me with information about tugboat forager it was sunk in the clyde on 23rd may 1962 while it was pulling a ship into dock my grandfather was on it that day and was missing presumed drowned aswell as another crew member ,but unfortunately thats as far as i seem to get i cant seem to find any newspaper clipings ,photos or further information about that accident that day ,if anyone could give me any information or put me in the right direction to find some i would be grateful.
Thanks


----------



## WillieG

I believe this was the ship involved.:

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=2387

I'm sure there will be others with more info

Good luck, 
Willie


----------



## BillH

henry62 said:


> Hi People am doing family research and was wondering if anybody could help me with information about tugboat forager it was sunk in the clyde on 23rd may 1962 while it was pulling a ship into dock my grandfather was on it that day and was missing presumed drowned aswell as another crew member ,but unfortunately thats as far as i seem to get i cant seem to find any newspaper clipings ,photos or further information about that accident that day ,if anyone could give me any information or put me in the right direction to find some i would be grateful.
> Thanks


FORAGER ( ) (1947 - 1962)
O.N. 180395. 244g. 106.7 x 26.7 x 11.6 feet.
T.3-cyl. (16”, 26” & 43” x 30”) engine manufactured by George Fletcher & Company Ltd., Derby. 175 NHP. 

2.12.1944: Launched as EMPIRE BECKY by Henry Scarr & Ltd., Hessle, (Yard No.S 463), for the Ministry of War Transport, London. 

30.1.1945: Completed. 

1.2.1945: Handed over to Steel & Bennie Ltd., as managers. 

1947: Sold to Steel & Bennie Ltd., for £25,000, and renamed FORAGER. 

23.5.1962: Capsized and sank whilst assisting and colliding with the British vessel HORORATA (12,090g./42) in the R. Clyde at the entrance to King George V Dock. Two of her crew were lost. 

5.6.1962: Raised and offered for sale “as lies”. 

1962: Sold to Societa Rimorchiatori Napoletani, Italy, repaired and renamed MASTINO. 

1984: Sold to Palermo Salvatore e Cia. S.N.C., Naples, for demolition. 

18.6.1984: Work commenced.


----------



## henry62

*Forager*



WillieG said:


> I believe this was the ship involved.:
> 
> http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=2387
> 
> I'm sure there will be others with more info
> 
> Good luck,
> Willie


Thanks for your help i have gone to the link you put in that is one big boat that it was towing


----------



## henry62

*Forager*



BillH said:


> FORAGER ( ) (1947 - 1962)
> O.N. 180395. 244g. 106.7 x 26.7 x 11.6 feet.
> T.3-cyl. (16”, 26” & 43” x 30”) engine manufactured by George Fletcher & Company Ltd., Derby. 175 NHP.
> 
> 2.12.1944: Launched as EMPIRE BECKY by Henry Scarr & Ltd., Hessle, (Yard No.S 463), for the Ministry of War Transport, London.
> 
> 30.1.1945: Completed.
> 
> 1.2.1945: Handed over to Steel & Bennie Ltd., as managers.
> 
> 1947: Sold to Steel & Bennie Ltd., for £25,000, and renamed FORAGER.
> 
> 23.5.1962: Capsized and sank whilst assisting and colliding with the British vessel HORORATA (12,090g./42) in the R. Clyde at the entrance to King George V Dock. Two of her crew were lost.
> 
> 5.6.1962: Raised and offered for sale “as lies”.
> 
> 1962: Sold to Societa Rimorchiatori Napoletani, Italy, repaired and renamed MASTINO.
> 
> 1984: Sold to Palermo Salvatore e Cia. S.N.C., Naples, for demolition.
> 
> 18.6.1984: Work commenced.


Thanks for the information its alot more than i have been able to find


----------



## henry62

Im wondering if anyone would be able to help me with who or where could i contact for more informaion about the accident itself and photos of forager itself 
Any help would be appreciated .


----------



## caledonia

*Forager*



henry62 said:


> Im wondering if anyone would be able to help me with who or where could i contact for more informaion about the accident itself and photos of forager itself
> Any help would be appreciated .



Try the following link. Not sure if you need to register to get into the site though.

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydeshipping/readmessages.asp?message=214831&posted=2008


----------



## henry62

*Forager*

(==D) Thanks for the link appreciate it very much ,will let you know if it is successful for information with regards to forager .


----------



## eriskay

For henry62 :

You have already had responses from others to your question but I thought I might add just a little more. A tragic Clydeside loss, to be repeated again in more recent time with the loss of the tug 'Phantom' and three of her four-man crew in a position not so far from where the 'Forager' went over.

On that fateful morning, I was working on the Elderslie Drydocks & Ship Repair Yard's riverside quay wall, adjacent to Yarrow Shipbuilders, and across river from the Braehead Power Station, when the New Zealand Shipping Company's large refrigerated freighter 'Hororata' hove into sight, moving slowly up the river, with a tug fore and aft.

The aft tug, serving as 'rudder', was the Steel & Bennie tug 'Forager'. As you can see from the photograph I posted on the Clydesite forum, which 'Caledonia' has linked you into, the incident happened abeam of the Yarrow Yard.

The 'Hororata' was lightship and riding high out the water, propeller threshing ineffectively. Just as the tow passed the end of the Elderslie Wall, a strong gust of wind caused the large slab-sided freighter's stern to yaw over towards the Yarrow shipyard. This sudden movement caused the stern wire to go over the tug's deck and superstructure, pulling her over completely in a matter of seconds. 

It was a horrifying sight and, although it lasted only for a very short time, and 46 years have elapsed since then, I can still play it back in my mind in slow motion as though it had taken minutes rather than seconds. It was not a sight and incident to be forgotten, especially with two of her crew having lost their lives - one of which it turns out was your own grandfather.

For the next week or two, it was horrific to come to work and gaze out at the wreckage in the river where there was a danger of her slipping off the 'ledge' on which she had settled and settling in the deeper midsection of the river-bed, blocking what was at that time a very busy River Clyde.

The 'Hororata', incidentally, the largest refrigerated freighter in the world when she was built, had an interesting war career. Surviving being torpedoed and even getting a mention in the House by Sir Winston Churchill, she lasted until 1967, but tragically her notoriety was not finished there. In January 1966 she collided with and sank another tug that had been assisting her as she approached Cardiff. This was the tug 'Iselgarth', lost off Penarth, and taking with her three of her six-man crew.

I hope this adds to your information concerning this tragic event and your own personal loss. Incidentally, membership of the Clydesite forum is free and if you choose to join you will have access to a fine photograph of the 'Forager' which, under the cir***stances, I am sure the owner would not be averse to you having a copy. Worth a try anyway and best of luck.

Angus Mac Kinnon


----------



## henry62

*Forager*

Hi Eriskay
Firstly thankyou very much for getting in touch about something that has had such a vivid impact on yourself ,the information that you have given me helps fill in alot of blanks .I would like you to know that my username henry62 was my grandfather, his name being Henry Tait he lived on the Isle of Bute originally from holytown ,unfortunately i never knew him as he died 2 years before i was born .
I will be looking on the site you mentioned am just waiting to get registered and hopefully will be able to get a copy of the picture you mentioned .
i hope remembering this hasnt caused you any upset ,and i thankyou again very much for this as it give me more of a picture of what happened to him .
Gratefully Yours 
Rab Tait


----------



## eriskay

Rab Tait :

Nice touch, Rab, adopting the name and year of the grandfather that you were not to know due to a tragic maritime tragedy. I hope you are successful in getting a photograph of the tug. If you put the name 'Forager' in the search system in SN Gallery you will see another view of her looking upriver, towards the Blythswood shipyard, next door to Yarrow Shipbuilders. That was about the time that the Blythswood Yard was going into terminal decline and as you will see the berths were all empty and cranes lying idled when that shot was taken. (This image was posted on 12th January 2006 by 'clydebuiltbob')

No - relaying the story for you did not cause me upset, it just rekindled a great sadness from many years ago, having watched first hand the inexorable destruction of life and vessel by a greater force. You don't forget this sort of sickening experience. 

Thanks for responding and good luck with your search.

Angus Mac Kinnon


----------



## henry62

*Forager*

Hi I have been trying to find out if the bodies of my grandfather and the other crew member who went down with the tug forager were ever recovered or not ,but cant seem to find the information to tell me this ,i was wondering if anyone could maybe point me in the right direction to find out more if possible i would be grateful for any help with this .

Thanks


----------



## Robert

*Tug Forager*

Hi HENRY IF YOU CAN GET HOLD OF A BOOK CALLED EMPIRE TUGS BY W.J.HARVEY AND K. TURRELL. THERE IS INFO ON THE TUG PLUS A PHOTO OF THE TUG BEING RAISED . AFTER SINKING IN THE RIVER CLYDE . ROBERT


----------



## eriskay

For Rab Tait :

I think you can take it for granted that the bodies were recovered within a day or so of the incident - they were trapped down below - and there were divers assigned to the wreck very quickly. (She had to be secured as a priority incase she might slip off the ledge she settled on and settle in the deeper and central part of the river)

I think a review of the Glasgow newspapers for that week (Glasgow Herald, Record and Evening Times) would probably contain some announcement once the bodies were recovered - that would be normal. An alternative suggestion, contact the Glasgow Humane Society (Glasgow Green, Glasgow, G40 1BA) and check with George Parsonage who, at the time of the incident in question, as a young man, worked with his famous father, Ben Parsonage on rescuing and saving people who got into trouble on the river. Think this tragedy would have been dealt with by the Clyde Navigation Trust, but there is a good chance that the Humane Society records might contain the information you seek.

Angus Mac Kinnon


----------



## henry62

Thanks once again angus for your information ,i have been on the other site you said about and now have some pictures of the tug which is really great to have and now with this extra information you have given me i will see if i can get the rest of the information i would like to put it all together .

Once again Thanks very much 
Rab


----------



## eriskay

You're very welcome, Rab, I hope you eventually get the remaining details of this Clydeside tragedy, repeated again more recently when the tug 'Flying Phantom' was lost on the River in December 2007 - and not very far from where the 'Forgager' was lost.

Angus


----------



## Santos

Angus,

I am genuinely touched by your kindness to henry62 and your help to him. It is only through first hand knowledge from people like yourself that these tragic incidents are recognised and people can truely understand the dangers that seamen faced whether deep sea or as in this case a tug working locally.

Thanks for helping henry, Angus and for releasing to us your feelings and how the accident affected you personally.(Thumb) 

Chris.


----------



## henry62

Robert said:


> Hi HENRY IF YOU CAN GET HOLD OF A BOOK CALLED EMPIRE TUGS BY W.J.HARVEY AND K. TURRELL. THERE IS INFO ON THE TUG PLUS A PHOTO OF THE TUG BEING RAISED . AFTER SINKING IN THE RIVER CLYDE . ROBERT


Hi Robert 

Thankyou for this info i will have a look for that , it would be really good to have along with the other bits i have been lucky enough to get from people on here being really helpful to me ,i am now getting to know something abut the life of my grandfather.


----------



## eriskay

For Henry62 :

*Loss of the Clyde Tug S.S. 'Forager' on Wednesday 23rd of May 1962*

Apologies for the time it has taken, but I can now provide further details taken from the press of that time. We have covered most of the details of that tragic day already, but here is additional and supplementary information, some of which I was not aware of myself until undertaking this latest research, and which I am sure will be of interest to you.

The two Clyde tugs (owners Steel & Bennie) that were assisting the large NZSCL refrigerated cargo-liner _Hororata_ upriver that day were the _Forager_ at the stern, and _Wrestler_ on the bow. The steam-engined _Forager_ was under the command of Skipper James Bonner and her companion-tug _Wrestler_ was under the command of Skipper Hugh Cooke.

Although she normally carried a complement of eight, on this occasion the _Forager_ was down to seven men due to a last minute illness. On board :

Skipper - *James Bonner*, 51, Polmadie Road, Glasgow
Chief Engineer - *James Cavanagh*, 30, Weir Street, Greenock (51 years)
Mate - *Malcolm Crow *(36 years)
2nd Engineer - *Henry Tait*, 1, Minister's Brae, Rothesay, Isle of Bute (53 years)
Seaman - *Frank Somerville*, Bearhope Street, Greenock (38 years)
Seaman - *Michael McMonagle*, 70, Burnhead Street, Greenock (22 years)
Fireman - *Joseph McFadden*, 14, Hillend Place, Greenock (51 years)

The tow-line crossed over _Forager's_ hull, fouling with her mast and funnel, turning the small ship over on her side very rapidly. Immediately, water started to enter the stricken vessel through open hatches, exacerbated by the backwash from the threshing propeller of the large _Hororata_.

Skipper James Bonner, Mate Malcolm Crow and young sailor Michael McMonagle (whose father, ironically, was on the companion tug _Wrestler_), seeing that she vessel was going to sink, jumped overboard and hung on to lifebelts that had been thrown down into the water by crewmen of the _Hororata_. Chief Engineer James Cavanagh and Fireman Joe McFadden had been on their way topside when the tug went over and they were submerged in the inflowing surge of water, but managed to find an open grating through which they reached the surface and grabbed lifebelts.

Chief Bonner had only just a few minutes earlier been relieved by 2nd Engineer HenryTait, who was now trapped down below.

Frank Somerville was trapped down below in the crew's accommodation.

Robert Donnelly, 3, Grove Street, Cowcaddens, Glasgow, a boatman employed by the nearby Blythswood Shipyard, heard the commotion on the River, and boat's sirens blowing off, and immediately set off at maximum speed from the yard jetty with his boat to render any assistance he could. As he arrived at the scene he saw three survivors had managed to clamber on to the uptuned side of the stricken vessel and walk down her length alongside her keel, arriving just as he nosed his boat in so that they were all able to step on board the rescue boat. Donnelly quickly transferred the men to the tug _Brigadier_ that was standing by the scene.

Another boatman, David Inglis, with the help of three of the crew from the tug _Brigadier_ also joined in the fight to save the men in the sinking. The _Brigadier's_ crewmen involved in this valiant rescue attempt were James McGorra, Willie Rodger and Skipper Hugh Cooke. David Inglis, a Partick man, along with one of the _Brigadier's_ crew then stepped on board the hull of _Forager_, determined to make every effort humanly possible to reach and rescue the two missing crew members trapped down below, one in the Engine Room, the other in the Accommodation. As she filled with water, the _Forager_ came back on an almost even keel but their efforts were thwarted by the cascading torrent of water still flooding the vessel.

The _Brigadier_ raced away with the five survivors to King George V dock where ambulances were waiting to rush them to a hospital. 

Meantime, over the next two days, it was established that the tug was lying in 16 feet of water and sitting precariously on the edge of the mid-river deep-water channel and therefore any further attempts to retrieve the bodies of the two crewman still trapped on board would only put the lives of the divers involved at further risk if she suddenly rolled into the trench in the strong current. For this reason, no attempt was made until the vessel was raised, on Tuesday 5th of June 1962, and taken upriver to King George V dock. At this time, police removed the bodies of Henry Tait (53 years) and Frank Somerville (38 years), 12 days after they perished in this tragic incident.

Frank Somerville who had just newly joined the _Forager_, having been out of work for some three months, lived for the sea according to his Mother, Helen.

Henry Tait, Second Engineer, who died in the _Forager's_ Engine Room, had already survived death during WWII when the Minesweeper in which he was serving was struck by a mine. According to a relative, _"His ship was struck by one of our own mines in the Irish Sea. Luckily there was a Destroyer in the area and he and the rest of the crew were safely taken off the stricken vessel and on board the naval ship. Now this terrible thing has happened."_

Mr. Tait, a married man with four grown-up sons, had been at sea all his life. After the war, he worked as a stoker on board Clyde pleasure steamers, then changed over on to the tugs.

Two weeks before the tragic events on the Clyde, he and his wife, Agnes, had moved into a new tenement house in Rothesay, on the Isle of Bute.

There are numerous photographs in the contemporary Glasgow newspapers showing crewmen and rescuers, and the wreck at Scotstoun with the tugs _Flying Merlin _and _Flying Wizard _standing by.

Kind regards,

Angus Mac Kinnon


----------



## eriskay

Coincidentally, another tug was in trouble on the same day as the 'Forager'.

This was the tug 'Tollman' that was pulled over by her towrope when towing a Finnish ship out of drydock (Hull) 

My understanding (unsubstantiated) is that only her Master and the Acting Mate survived, and two engineers and a young deckboy of 15 years were lost, all three being from Hull.

Anyone able to ratify?


----------



## Doug Shaw

Angus, you are quite correct (and, incidentally, that was an excellent piece of research you posted). The tug Tollman did sink on the same day in 1962 and there is more information on the sinking in another thread, which you will find here.

Regards
Doug


----------



## eriskay

*Loss of Tugs 'Forager' and 'Tollman' in 1962*

Thank you, Doug, I don't recall the Hull incident at the time, yet when I was researching the Clyde incident yesterday I found it was covered the following day in the Scottish newspapers. What a tragic day for the tuggies that day.

Angus.


----------



## todd

I seem to remember that the Hororata was involved in the capsizing of another tug in S.Wales...? ? ?

Jim


----------



## Billieboy

Jim, I think that was in Cardiff about 1957-8 Queens dock.


----------



## BillH

todd said:


> I seem to remember that the Hororata was involved in the capsizing of another tug in S.Wales...? ? ?
> 
> Jim


Perhaps this is the incident in mind?

ISELGARTH 
O.N. 162155. 152g. 90.0 x 24.0 x 11.2 feet.
Two, C.2-cyl. (15" & 32" x 24") engines manufactured by Plenty & Son Ltd., Newbury, driving twin screws. 112 nhp. 8 tons bollard pull. 9 ½ kts.
31.1.1949: Launched as GWENT by Charles Hill & Sons Ltd., Bristol (Yard No. 354) for the British Transport Commission. 
6.1949: Completed. Registered at Newport. 
1963: Transferred to the British Transport Docks Board. 
14.7.1963: Purchased by R. & J. H. Rea Ltd., London, and later renamed ISELGARTH. Re-registered at Cardiff. 
01:55hrs - 15.1.1966: Collided with her tow, HORORATA, 12,090g. /42, off Penarth Head. Three crewmen were lost and three others were picked up by PLUMGARTH. 
6.2.1966: Raised by T. H. Brown & Sons Ltd., Bristol, and subsequently placed in a drydock in Cardiff for inspection. Whilst the drydock was being drained ISELGARTH slipped off her blocks and landed in the bottom of the dock. Again she was refloated and the dock successfully drained. 
Following inspection she was declared beyond economical repair and was sold to A. F. Knill & Company Ltd., Cardiff, for demolition.


----------



## eriskay

*For Todd and Billieboy :*

Yes - per postings 9 and 25 above. The _Hororata_ was certainly an unlucky ship for tugs.

Angus.


----------



## Billieboy

BillH said:


> Perhaps this is the incident in mind?
> 
> ISELGARTH
> O.N. 162155. 152g. 90.0 x 24.0 x 11.2 feet.
> Two, C.2-cyl. (15" & 32" x 24") engines manufactured by Plenty & Son Ltd., Newbury, driving twin screws. 112 nhp. 8 tons bollard pull. 9 ½ kts.
> 31.1.1949: Launched as GWENT by Charles Hill & Sons Ltd., Bristol (Yard No. 354) for the British Transport Commission.
> 6.1949: Completed. Registered at Newport.
> 1963: Transferred to the British Transport Docks Board.
> 14.7.1963: Purchased by R. & J. H. Rea Ltd., London, and later renamed ISELGARTH. Re-registered at Cardiff.
> 01:55hrs - 15.1.1966: Collided with her tow, HORORATA, 12,090g. /42, off Penarth Head. Three crewmen were lost and three others were picked up by PLUMGARTH.
> 6.2.1966: Raised by T. H. Brown & Sons Ltd., Bristol, and subsequently placed in a drydock in Cardiff for inspection. Whilst the drydock was being drained ISELGARTH slipped off her blocks and landed in the bottom of the dock. Again she was refloated and the dock successfully drained.
> Following inspection she was declared beyond economical repair and was sold to A. F. Knill & Company Ltd., Cardiff, for demolition.


The AF Knill referred to as the scrap dealer was the son of E.Knill who was a scrap merchant in Barry, he went to school in Barry with my Dad.

Also, this wasn't the first time the GWENT had dived on a job, I'm sure that she was the one I was referring to above.


----------



## henry62

Angus 

Thankyou so very much you have been so helpfull and kind in what you researched for me and for your own memories i would not have been able to have found out so much otherwise , this has been quite a journey for me and now i think it is coming to an end and i can put all the details together .
I didn't know my grandfather was on boats during the war or of his involvment during the war so its all news to me and i am very grateful to you .
so once again thankyou 
Robert


----------



## eriskay

*Loss of the Clyde tug 'Forager'*

Robert :

I am glad that you found the various items of information helpful. To close the chapter, it only remains to identify the place of interment. I would think it most probable it would be on the Island of Bute, this being the family homeplace at that time. 

Thanks for acknowledgement, Robert.

Angus Mac Kinnon


----------



## cormac gillespie

Great to see Eriskay has returned and what a story so well told.
Strandloper


----------



## eriskay

*For Cormac*

Thank you, Cormac, and good to see your name again. Do you still live on the mainland near Tory Island? I have a cousin (from the Western Isles) who visits Tory Island from time to time (as well as the Faroes and St. Kilda) as he has a great interest in the historic and cultural similarities between these communities. He is always trying to encourage me to tag along and hopefully one day I might just do that - I would like to see these places for myself. My son did a 6-7 month stint down on Sherkin Island (the Marine Station) and that's another area I would like to visit, but by the time I pay for his flights, hotels, etc, I can't stretch to it! 

Hope this finds you well over there.

Angus Mac Kinnon


----------



## moiramms

*Skippers Daughter*

Hi, I would like to know if anyone knows anything about a Tugboat out of the Greenock harbor that got into trouble around 25th Jan 1965. It was one of the "Flying ????" something or other. But 2 men were drowned and their bodies I don't think were ever found. The Skipper (my dad) that night was trapped in the wheel house with water up to his neck and almost drowned too. I think there was an American ship involved. I was just a little girl at the time. There was a lot of distruction that night in Greenock with hurricane winds and I remember my friends mother got killed when the roof was blown off her house. Any info on the tugboat would be great. Its always been a mystery to me. I could never find anything about this yet I remember newspaper reporters at our house. Thanks!


----------



## BillH

moiramms said:


> Hi, I would like to know if anyone knows anything about a Tugboat out of the Greenock harbor that got into trouble around 25th Jan 1965. It was one of the "Flying ????" something or other. But 2 men were drowned and their bodies I don't think were ever found. The Skipper (my dad) that night was trapped in the wheel house with water up to his neck and almost drowned too. I think there was an American ship involved. I was just a little girl at the time. There was a lot of distruction that night in Greenock with hurricane winds and I remember my friends mother got killed when the roof was blown off her house. Any info on the tugboat would be great. Its always been a mystery to me. I could never find anything about this yet I remember newspaper reporters at our house. Thanks!



The following is the only vessel of the Clyde Shipping Co. fleet that that I have a record of being in a trouble around the date you quote. There was another but that was at the end of 1971.


FLYING DIPPER 
O.N. 300196. 274g. 113'10" x 29'11" x 12'3-1/4".
7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (340 x 570mm) Polar type oil engine by British Polar Engines Ltd., Glasgow. 1,040 bhp. 13½ tons bollard pull.
11.12.1957: Launched by A. & J. Inglis Ltd., Glasgow (Yard No. 1615P) for the Clyde Shipping Company Ltd., Glasgow.
4.4.1958: Completed. 
18.10.1966: Whilst assisting the British cargo liner DORIC (10,674g. /49), in Stephen’s basin was struck and holed by one of DORIC’s propellers and sank without loss of life.
9.12.1966: Raised with the aid of the Admiralty salvage vessel SUCCOUR (775g. /44), and sent for repair. 
1975: Transferred to Clyde Shipping (Tugs) Ltd., Glasgow.
1977: Sold to Nautilus Continental Lines S. A., Panama, and renamed PAMELA JOY. 
14.7.1978: During her delivery voyage from Hull to Kuwait, put into Lisbon having suffered fire damage. 
21.7.1978: Suffered an engine room fire that caused the vessel to sink at her R. Tagus anchorage. 
17.8.1978: Raised and sold to Joao Luis Russo & Filhos, Setubal, for demolition.


----------



## moiramms

Thank you all! The date of 1965 is pretty accurate. I also remember the Daily Express a Glasgow Scotland large newspaper coming to my parents house and there was a picture of my dad with his arm in a sling. I think it was the Flying Dolphin, I have trawled the internet and can't find 
anything, I think it was hushed up because it was an American supply ship that may have caused the accident. 2 men were drowned and their bodies never found. Their clothes eventually washed up on shore. Thanks for your help.


----------



## kirstyo

I came across this thread when searching for information on my Great Grandfather, James Cunningham. We knew he had been involved in some sort of ship sinking (actually we believe he was involved in two) and that he was a chief engineer. Through my research I was able to find out that he was on a tug that sunk in the Clyde and thank you google I ended up here. My mother is going to be so happy to have some information at last, she was very close to her Grandfather but for many reasons doesn't have much family information. 

I would be so appreciative if anyone could point me in the direction of where I could maybe find some pictures, my mum would love to see some.


----------



## Neil McInnes

The Flying Dolphin was going under the bow of a US Supply vessel heading into Holy Loch to the Submarine depot ship Proteus. If my memory is correct the ship was almost stopped and suddenly went ahead and hit the dolphin. The tug was one of Clyde Shipping Company who had their office in the Greencok.


----------



## kirstyo

I was just revisiting this thread to see if there were any more posts and realised that I am an idiot and put my grandfathers name instead of my mothers! James Cavanagh was my mother's Grandfather - I need to stay away from the keyboard when I am tired! 

I still haven't found much more information or pictures, but mum was comforted by the information in this thread so thank you so much for that.


----------



## nataliebonner1986

Hi there.
I know this thread is a few years old. Im looking to access the photographs, however, http://www.clydesite.co.uk is no longer an active website ?


----------

